# New Photography T-Shirts!



## Leezon (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

Over at PromoShots.com we have just launched our exclusive store, where you can buy some awesome photography clothing.

Go check it out!


----------



## anderalex (May 24, 2010)

That was really a very good suggestion given by you, It is fantastic site I like that y-shirt very much. It looks simple and sober. i has never purchased from any other site then e-bay but I like the collection of these. Good Keep it up.


----------

